# Sony Vaio VGN-FE21M



## peterinio (Nov 3, 2005)

Greetings to all the people in the forums!!

Straight to the point lads,i have bought a Sony Vaio VGN-FE21M and i have just formatted it because of some problems i had...Question is, all the extra features such as the built-in web camera, the wireless network adapter, the ethernet adapter and the vga card (a geforce go7600) do not wok because they need their drivers...now the vga drivers i can get, but is there a way i can get the network card drivers from the internet because i seem to have lost my cd??


Thanks for your time!


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

see if you can find what you need here
http://www.vaio-link.com/downloads/downloads.asp?l=en


----------



## stratocaster (Oct 15, 2006)

*echo tous drivers*

kalimera
echo tous drivers pou chriazesai
Eimai kai go salonikios, alla meno stin ahtina
an theleis pare me sto 6972090840
kali tychi
yannis


----------



## laboye (Apr 11, 2006)

Try this for preinstalled items:
http://www.vaio-link.com/downloads/register/register.asp?l=en&p=preinstalled


----------

